# State sponsership to Victoria



## slexpat (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi There,

I'm in the Software engineering field for around 3.5 years & now planning to migrate. I've already got the skill assessment done, & trying to apply Victoria state sponsorship. I'm waiting for my IELTS results as I've to get 7 in each. By that time, I'd like to know any guidance from the experts as I have to make this before July changes. There are few points I wanna know:

1. If I apply Vic sponsor by end of Feb, what will be the worse date to get the result?
2. As a fallback option, do u suggest to apply for any other state?
3. I really like to live in Vic as I've got lot of friends there to help me in accommodation in the initial period. So if I fail to get SS in Vic & get one from other state, what about staying in Vic? Is it legally ok?

Thanks in advance for you and sorry if this is a very basic question to ask in this forum.

Slexpat


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

slexpat said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I'm in the Software engineering field for around 3.5 years & now planning to migrate. I've already got the skill assessment done, & trying to apply Victoria state sponsorship. I'm waiting for my IELTS results as I've to get 7 in each. By that time, I'd like to know any guidance from the experts as I have to make this before July changes. There are few points I wanna know:
> 
> ...


hi slexpat...
1. Vic SS takes anywhere between 6-8 weeks to give your grant or rejections...but I have seen few got in 2 weeks also...so try your luck here...
2. It is upto you...but keep in mind that Vic is known for their high rejection rate as well...better to apply if your job is listed in any other state and you feel you will get a job you want there...just don't apply for sake of 176.
3. I had same question but most of forum members say it is moral obligation and not legal so there won't be any problem but few say it may give you problems when you apply for RRV or citizenship...
check this thread of hot discussion on this topic...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...rk-anywhere-state-only-specific-zip-code.html


----------



## slexpat (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks a lot for your response dreamaus  I had a look at the link you provided and some more topics, all says this is a moral obligation, but none are sure about the problems of this while applying for citizenship  I'd really happy if any other who knows about this comment on this.

Thanks.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

slexpat said:


> Thanks a lot for your response dreamaus  I had a look at the link you provided and some more topics, all says this is a moral obligation, but none are sure about the problems of this while applying for citizenship  I'd really happy if any other who knows about this comment on this.
> 
> Thanks.


only a 4+ year old forum member, who violated the so called 'moral obligation' and applied for citizenship or a RRV can clearly answer our question 

may be at least i would be happy to know what Victoria SS folks told the applicant who communicated to them that they cannot find a job in their state and want to move to someother state to work or live!


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

slexpat said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I'm in the Software engineering field for around 3.5 years & now planning to migrate. I've already got the skill assessment done, & trying to apply Victoria state sponsorship. I'm waiting for my IELTS results as I've to get 7 in each. By that time, I'd like to know any guidance from the experts as I have to make this before July changes. There are few points I wanna know:
> 
> ...



As u are a software engineer, SS is open for u in 2 states: VIC and NSW. I think both are good for software engineers.

If u have 65 points without SS, then u have an option for 175 also.

if u can get SS, then 176 will be faster, otherwise u could try 175.......choice is yours.....whatever u decide, do it asap.


----------



## slexpat (Feb 13, 2012)

saydur said:


> As u are a software engineer, SS is open for u in 2 states: VIC and NSW. I think both are good for software engineers.
> 
> If u have 65 points without SS, then u have an option for 175 also.
> 
> if u can get SS, then 176 will be faster, otherwise u could try 175.......choice is yours.....whatever u decide, do it asap.


Thanks for the advice saydur!! Will try NSW as well, but i think there is a A $300 need to be paid for NSW SS, while it's free for Vic. Am I right?


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

slexpat said:


> Thanks for the advice saydur!! Will try NSW as well, but i think there is a A $300 need to be paid for NSW SS, while it's free for Vic. Am I right?


yes, u r right. 
Do u have 65 points without SS?
I am asking to consider all the possible options, coz, now we have only 4.5 months left before july 2012 changes.....


----------



## slexpat (Feb 13, 2012)

saydur said:


> yes, u r right.
> Do u have 65 points without SS?
> I am asking to consider all the possible options, coz, now we have only 4.5 months left before july 2012 changes.....


Mmm nope. I have to get 8 in all 4 in the IELTS exam to get 65


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

slexpat said:


> Mmm nope. I have to get 8 in all 4 in the IELTS exam to get 65


Hi All,

I am also an Victoria SS aspirant.. 

My skill assessment is still under process with ACS RPL, it might take 3-6 wks  for me to get the assessment results... :ranger:

:focus:

Here is what I have read and understood from the Australian gov sites on the net regarding Vic SS : 

-> U need to complete your IELTS before applying for Victoria SS (your results shud be included alongwith your other docs) :juggle:
-> 7 or 8 required for IELTS as mentioned in the SOL.
-> you can forward your docs to DIAC (as the fees is same AUD : 3000$ and also forward ur docs to Vic for SS...mention DIAC ref ID on the application to Vic, Submit the results to DIAC once you recieve, which will help you get some additional points and also fasten up the DIAC process.

This is my understanding completely based on info posted on the various AU gov sites :juggle:... *would appreciate if one of you Sr.Expats can confirm or correct me if wrong*..

Thanks in advance !!!
:yo:


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am also an Victoria SS aspirant..
> 
> ...


few points u mentioned are confusing...this is afaik is the process. i follwed the same and got ss from vic.

1. Appear for IELTS and get minimum required band in each section.
2. Apply for ACS and get the +ve assessment. Good to submit your application with ACS else they will give you enough time till you submit your letter.
3. Apply online with required set of documents (most of the doc for acs will apply here but few extra docs are needed like CV, writting commitment etc.)
4. You cannot apply to DIAC in parallel when you SS is under process.
5. On getting a grant, apply 176 quoting you nomination ref number.


----------



## jair (Jan 16, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am also an Victoria SS aspirant..
> 
> ...


Rekha:

I believe DIAC no more converts 176 into 175 if ur SS is not success. This means you have to finish ur SS first and then submit the DIAC app.

I was in same situ and had a chat with DIAC they confirmed the same.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> few points u mentioned are confusing...this is afaik is the process. i follwed the same and got ss from vic.
> 
> 1. Appear for IELTS and get minimum required band in each section.
> 2. Apply for ACS and get the +ve assessment. Good to submit your application with ACS else they will give you enough time till you submit your letter.
> ...



Thanks for your quick response,

Actually what I have posted was purely based on the info I read and interpreted on Australia's official site... hence requested one of the Sr.Expats to confirm my understanding, thanks for clarifying it... but I still have this question, I read somewhere on the official site which stated that we can apply for Vic SS and mention DIAC ref ID, If any...and share the results of Vic SS to DIAC..

Skilled - Sponsored (176) Visa - Live in Victoria

Appreciate your time to help us !! :clap2:


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

Rekha Raman said:


> Thanks for your quick response,
> 
> Actually what I have posted was purely based on the info I read and interpreted on Australia's official site... hence requested one of the Sr.Expats to confirm my understanding, thanks for clarifying it... but I still have this question, I read somewhere on the official site which stated that we can apply for Vic SS and mention DIAC ref ID, If any...and share the results of Vic SS to DIAC..
> 
> ...


Actually it is the other way aorund. you apply for SS and on +ve outcome, mention the nomination number to DIAC while applying 176 visa. On lodging online, you will get a TRN number and you have to inform Vic folks this TRN number so that they will send a official form 1100 to DIAC that you are being sponsored by the state.

let me exactly where you read that? Once you apply any type of visa, DIAC does not allow you to change its type for any reason. you have to withdraw and apply a fresh one and you will loose $3000 for withdrawal


----------



## jair (Jan 16, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Thanks for your quick response,
> 
> Actually what I have posted was purely based on the info I read and interpreted on Australia's official site... hence requested one of the Sr.Expats to confirm my understanding, thanks for clarifying it... but I still have this question, I read somewhere on the official site which stated that we can apply for Vic SS and mention DIAC ref ID, If any...and share the results of Vic SS to DIAC..
> 
> ...


Rekha: I read the link and it clearly says u need to obtain Ss before applying 176.

May be u can wait for others opinion too....


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

jair said:


> Rekha: I read the link and it clearly says u need to obtain Ss before applying 176.
> 
> May be u can wait for others opinion too....



Thanks Jair & Dreamus for clarifying, my bad I got it all in reverse :eek2: would have ended up paying double fees...

I read thru again and got it rite now... wat you both have confirmed is correct..

rite thing to do is :

ACS assessment
IELTS
SS
DIAC..

hope got it all rite now :ranger:


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

I am a new member. Does anybody has any idea about turn around time for Vic SS in 2012. Is it still taking 12 weeks.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

Fujisan said:


> I am a new member. Does anybody has any idea about turn around time for Vic SS in 2012. Is it still taking 12 weeks.


for me it took 8 weeks, for few it is 16-20 days, for few it is 11 weeks now and no result yet...it all depends on various unknown factors! what stage of processing you are in now?


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

I received ack mail on Feb 7 after submitting my commitment letter on jan 31. I guess I have to wait for some more couple of weeks. Fingers crossed.

Thanks for your quick response.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> for me it took 8 weeks, for few it is 16-20 days, for few it is 11 weeks now and no result yet...it all depends on various unknown factors! what stage of processing you are in now?


Hi,

Please share C.V sample for Vic SS application.. it wud be very helpful... and apart from the below mentioned docs what all do I need to keep ready..

C.V
Declaration
Any dependent info..
IELTs 

what else ?? pls advise :ranger:


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please share C.V sample for Vic SS application.. it wud be very helpful... and apart from the below mentioned docs what all do I need to keep ready..
> 
> ...


I cannot share my CV as it might be useful to me only...I went thro the link in the Victoria site and prepared it...you can do the same...PM me if any help needed.
I submitted these docs...
1. ACS letter
2. IELTS result
3. C.V in prescribed format and take care of CV document name as well.
4. My Passport
5. Financial split up for the amount you mention (not needed but good to have)
6. Scanned copy of signed declaration
7. few miscellaneous docs like professional certification, college TC/Mark sheet etc

Make sure you don't mention you know anybody outside Victoria state as they might come back for a written commitment

Good Luck.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> few points u mentioned are confusing...this is afaik is the process. i follwed the same and got ss from vic.
> 
> 1. Appear for IELTS and get minimum required band in each section.
> 2. Apply for ACS and get the +ve assessment. Good to submit your application with ACS else they will give you enough time till you submit your letter.
> ...


Hi Dreamus,


Finally I am able to locate the info reg applying for Vic SS even after your DIAC is been lodged, attaching link for ref ... again my interpretation maybe not be definately accurate... ... :confused2:

http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/about-us/help/application-guide-for-skilled--sponsored-176-and-886-visas/documentation-checklist-for-skilled---sponsored-visa-applications

Please chk the required docs list given :

:confused2:

DIAC file reference number (if applicable) You will have this number if you have already lodged your visa application with DIAC. 

DIAC points if already lodged... Please confirm if it means we can go ahead with lodging of DIAC application and have Vic SS processed parallely ?


Rekha


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Dreamus,
> 
> 
> Finally I am able to locate the info reg applying for Vic SS even after your DIAC is been lodged, attaching link for ref ... again my interpretation maybe not be definately accurate... ... :confused2:
> ...


the 'if applicable' is the catch here i believe...might be there are some other visa type where after applying you can go for SS ...but i am not very sure

but that page was last updated '12 July 2011' which is old.

i am sure at least for 176 you cannot go for lodging and get a SS later.

You can send a mail to them and ask if you are confused.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> the 'if applicable' is the catch here i believe...might be there are some other visa type where after applying you can go for SS ...but i am not very sure
> 
> but that page was last updated '12 July 2011' which is old.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your quick response, as always 

thats a good suggestion, wil send an email and check.. hopefully will get a reply..


----------



## Cruzer679 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Needed Help*

Bula,

I am a Civil Engineering Technician/Draughtsman and Project Manager for about 7.5 years now working in a Australian based Engineering consulting firm in Fiji and I am planning to migrate to Australia. I have already successfully completed my skill assessment with the Engineers Australia and IELTS test and I am now trying to apply to Victoria State Sponsorship as my overall points score is currently sitting at 60 only. (IELTS results were overall 8 however my writing was 7.5 so I didn’t make the cut). I understand as per the Occupational Listing on their website that my particular field of expertise is highly wanted in the state of Victoria and my chances are really high. 

I had a few questions and I would very much appreciate it if any of you Snr. Experts could share some advice.

1.	If I apply to Vic. State Sponsorship by the end of this week (24th of Feb, 2012 – which also happens to be by b-day) what will be the worse date to get back the approved (successful hopefully) results?

2.	In the application form. There is a part whereby you have to declare the amount of money you need to bring to Australia. I understand as per guideline tables it requires individuals to bring around Australian $30,000. I personally think this is too much and I will not need this much to survive in Australia as I have my sister/friends/cousins etc who will support me. Now my question is will they reject your application if I was to say indicate less than this amount - do they ever ask you to indicate/verify your claimed amount? Would it be a good idea to say indicate a lesser amount and then say that I have relatives that will take care of me? 

3.	I think I have the rest of the part down. Here is a list of documents I intend to send initially. Would appreciate if anyone can suggest/recommend anything else to include that I might be missing.

a.	Detailed CV as per guidelines – 4 pages
b.	Scanned copy of references indicating years of employment
c.	Scanned copy of declaration form
d.	Scanned copy of original IELTS results
e.	Scanned copy of bio data page of passport 
f.	Scanned copy of original graduation certificates

Thanks in advance.

Kind Regards,
Daniel


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

Cruzer679 said:


> Bula,
> 
> I am a Civil Engineering Technician/Draughtsman and Project Manager for about 7.5 years now working in a Australian based Engineering consulting firm in Fiji and I am planning to migrate to Australia. I have already successfully completed my skill assessment with the Engineers Australia and IELTS test and I am now trying to apply to Victoria State Sponsorship as my overall points score is currently sitting at 60 only. (IELTS results were overall 8 however my writing was 7.5 so I didn’t make the cut). I understand as per the Occupational Listing on their website that my particular field of expertise is highly wanted in the state of Victoria and my chances are really high.
> 
> ...


Congratz on your assessment and ielts.
1. Vic SS takes 6-8 weeks but it varies case by case. You have to take into account 12 weeks which is officially declared in their site. If you get before, you are lucky.

2. You can include all your assets like car, gold, shares, deposits, furnitures, house etc when you declare that amount. They normally don't verify the declared amount and if they question just in case, you should have justification for that.

3. Yes, pretty much these are the docs they need. I attached a excel sheet with split up of cash I declared. Not mandatory but good to have.

4. Make sure you don't mention anybody you know out of Victoria. If your occ is under demand and if you have your blood relatives living in Victoria, chances of approval is high. So dont delay and apply asap..

check http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...as-skilled-state-sponsorship-application.html and http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-australia/103121-victoria-ss-timelines.html thread for more info...

Good Luck.


----------



## Cruzer679 (Feb 21, 2012)

dreamaus;722381
said:


> Congratz on your assessment and ielts.
> 
> 1. Vic SS takes 6-8 weeks but it varies case by case. You have to take into account 12 weeks which is officially declared in their site. If you get before, you are lucky.
> 
> ...


Dreamaus,

Thanks for the advice. 

I think your suggestion about the "explanatory financial excel sheet" is just mint. Thanks, this will definitely give more credit to my application.

Cheers man 
Appreciated 

Anyone else for any advise?


----------



## Cruzer679 (Feb 21, 2012)

Dreamaus,

Hi again, just a quick update. 

I received my state sponsorship today. Yep just after 25 days of applying i got it.

This was a pleasant surprise and i have you to thank.

Thank you for the advise and the links you provided; they were a big help, i just simply can't thank you enough. cheers buddy. 

Pro adviser. 
Two thumbs up!

Best Regards,
Cruzer


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

Cruzer679 said:


> Dreamaus,
> 
> Hi again, just a quick update.
> 
> ...


Good to hear. Go for 176 asap! Just one final big jump and you will land in Oz...


----------



## Riza2012 (Mar 2, 2012)

Cruzer679 said:


> Bula,
> 
> I am a Civil Engineering Technician/Draughtsman and Project Manager for about 7.5 years now working in a Australian based Engineering consulting firm in Fiji and I am planning to migrate to Australia. I have already successfully completed my skill assessment with the Engineers Australia and IELTS test and I am now trying to apply to Victoria State Sponsorship as my overall points score is currently sitting at 60 only. (IELTS results were overall 8 however my writing was 7.5 so I didn’t make the cut). I understand as per the Occupational Listing on their website that my particular field of expertise is highly wanted in the state of Victoria and my chances are really high.
> 
> ...


Yes you should have $30,000 minimum, it is not too much money actually, i feel they should make it minimum $60,000 per head. Australia is v expensive you will be surprise how fast that money will finish barely it will sustain you for basic survival. Problem is exchange rate australia currency is v powerful so you feel it is expensive, US dollar is collapsing so all other currencies getting weak, except Australia, china etc. 

Don't write relative will take care of you, that way it sounds like you are some very poor person financially...they will reject you, try to arrange $30,000 , calculate all your assets like car, house, gold, silver, jewelry cash, stock market, everything i am sure you can end up with $30,000. 

I do not suggest you put false claim because later you can get into trouble.


----------



## mansin (Mar 1, 2012)

_4. You cannot apply to DIAC in parallel when you SS is under process._

Hi 
A bit confused with the above point, my scenario is that ... I am waiting for my spouse skill assessment with which I get 5 points and become eligible for 175 .. also in between , I have applied for VIC SS and got the ack from them.

Now , my doubt is that , if I get my spouse skills first and decide that I will go for 175 .. can I not apply as my SS process is going on. 

Or even at later stage .. if the SS comes as approved ... can I convert 175 to 176..


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

mansin said:


> 4. You cannot apply to DIAC in parallel when you SS is under process.
> 
> Hi
> A bit confused with the above point, my scenario is that ... I am waiting for my spouse skill assessment with which I get 5 points and become eligible for 175 .. also in between , I have applied for VIC SS and got the ack from them.
> ...


From what I have read on the forum you cannot convert your 175 visa to 176.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## mansin (Mar 1, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> From what I have read on the forum you cannot convert your 175 visa to 176.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hi coolsnake

I saw the time lines of few of the members and I am seeing that they have gone for 175 and then they have got the SS sponsorship and changed the visa type. 

Now I am not sure if any new rules have come into place , which does not allow someone to do this. 

10 days later? The processing time reality of a state sponsored visa for Australia 

Note : webpage is dated in 2009.

Please advice !!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2012)

You used to be able to change to 176 by gaining state sponsorship after you lodged 175. That is no longer possible. If you want a 176 after lodging for 175 you must do and pay for a whole new application.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

mansin said:


> Hi coolsnake
> 
> I saw the time lines of few of the members and I am seeing that they have gone for 175 and then they have got the SS sponsorship and changed the visa type.
> 
> ...


As Shel has already mentioned, that was the process earlier but they have stopped it now. If you want to apply for 176 after applying online for 175, you need to go for a paper based application.

Couple of forum members have done it. But the catch here is that you are gonna gift DIAC $3000 as they wont refund the amount at any point of time if you want to withdraw one of the application.

So if you have already applied for SS, then set yourself a deadline and apply for 175 if you do not hear within that time frame. Good luck!!


----------



## mansin (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks Shel and coolsnake for clarifying the confusion.. 

Can you guys suggest , as to what would be the best time frame by when I can expect SS (VIC) to respond.

Since , I really dont want to miss out the 176 option.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

*Reg VIC SS*

Hi Dreamus & Coolsnake,

I received my positive skill assessment last friday, need to retake IELT's again on 12th Apr... as missed 7 for one of the bands.

while I am getting my IELT's, would want to get all the docs ready for Vic SS with a target date of May end for 176, else will go for 175..

It would be great if any of you can help me with the below :

>> Can I apply to Vic SS while I am awaiting my IELT's results, as it wud be towards last wk of apr... I can save a wk or two of processing time.

>> Will VIC SS reject my application bcuz of IELT's not attached ?

>> Can any of you share the link for Declaration forms pls..

>> I have sent my original academic transcripts to ACS, Do I need to apply for it again ?


Thanks,
Rekha


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Dreamus & Coolsnake,
> 
> I received my positive skill assessment last friday, need to retake IELT's again on 12th Apr... as missed 7 for one of the bands.
> 
> ...


1. Without ACS is fine but without IELTS it is not. IELTS is mandatory
2. Yes, you will get rejected for sure without IELTS because it is mentioned in their site itself.
3. I don't have it with me but declaration is not needed. hope you are asking about write up on why you need to move.
4. Means original mark sheets to ACS? They have mentioned not to do this as they cannot return back those documents.


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> >> Can any of you share the link for Declaration forms pls..


Go to following link. You will find it under "*Declaration*":

Skilled - Sponsored (176) Visa - Live in Victoria


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> 1. Without ACS is fine but without IELTS it is not. IELTS is mandatory
> 2. Yes, you will get rejected for sure without IELTS because it is mentioned in their site itself.
> 3. I don't have it with me but declaration is not needed. hope you are asking about write up on why you need to move.
> 4. Means original mark sheets to ACS? They have mentioned not to do this as they cannot return back those documents.



Hi Dreamus,

Thanks for your quick response.. 

I also thought so about IELT's... jus now I got to know that IELT's slots for 12 is closed now I need to go for 21st apr slot... dont think I will have any time left for VIC SS as it wud be mid may by the time I receive my results  .. want to submit my DIAC before 1st of Jun at any cost..:ranger:

I was wondering if they wud accept any request stating will submit IELT's with in 10 days of application ?:confused2:


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

saydur said:


> Go to following link. You will find it under "*Declaration*":
> 
> Skilled - Sponsored (176) Visa - Live in Victoria



Thanks Saydur for the link !!!


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Dreamus & Coolsnake,
> 
> I received my positive skill assessment last friday, need to retake IELT's again on 12th Apr... as missed 7 for one of the bands.
> 
> ...


Hi Rekha,
As Dreamaus has already mentioned, IELTS is required at the time of submission of the application for Vic SS.

Did you really send your originals to ACS for assessment?


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> Hi Rekha,
> As Dreamaus has already mentioned, IELTS is required at the time of submission of the application for Vic SS.
> 
> Did you really send your originals to ACS for assessment?


Dreamus\Coolsnake,

Thanks for clarifying my qn reg VIC SS..

Apologize for missing to ans Dreamus qn and to answer the qn about originals... No I did not send the original academic certificates, what I mean with Original transcript is the Grad\PG certificate we get it from university for visa purpose that is the one I sent original, as it was given in a sealed cover by University.. I read both chklist for VIC SS and DIAC they have mentioned about the academic transcripts... so I was confirming if we need to get it again from univ ... or ACS assessment wud be enough ? I hope I said it rite this time... sorry for confusing last time..


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

As you only need to submit scanned copies, you can scan the original transcripts which are in your possession and upload them. Try scanning them in colour. 

Hope that answers your question.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> As you only need to submit scanned copies, you can scan the original transcripts which are in your possession and upload them. Try scanning them in colour.
> 
> Hope that answers your question.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


ys thanks !!

I have two more quick qn...

>>> My mother in law (60+ yrs) lives with us, can I add her on my application or should I process dependent visa after I get my PR ?

>>>I haven't got passports done for my kids yet, should I have them done before my DIAC application or do I have time till the grant ?

Thanks,
Rekha


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

Rekha Raman said:


> ys thanks !!
> 
> I have two more quick qn...
> 
> ...


Processing dependent visa might again take time and fee for it separately. With your PR if you add it is free and processed at same time as yours. But remember her Medicals and PCC might impact your application. If she is a decent medical history you shouldn't have any problem. Additionally you might need to show proof that she is financially dependent on you. 

Get passports for your kids immediately. Why to postpone till grant? Anyways you need to fill in details of all your dependents in the visa application which asks for passport details as well. Else you have to submit one more form to add more dependents. But yes as per process you have time till your grant but don't drag it till the end is my humble opinion.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> Processing dependent visa might again take time and fee for it separately. With your PR if you add it is free and processed at same time as yours. But remember her Medicals and PCC might impact your application. If she is a decent medical history you shouldn't have any problem. Additionally you might need to show proof that she is financially dependent on you.
> 
> Get passports for your kids immediately. Why to postpone till grant? Anyways you need to fill in details of all your dependents in the visa application which asks for passport details as well. Else you have to submit one more form to add more dependents. But yes as per process you have time till your grant but don't drag it till the end is my humble opinion.



Thanks for your quick response and valuble info 

>> I still have time for my IELT's clearance, so I will immediately apply for their passport, as you said no point in waiting 

>> My mom in law doesn't have any health problems except for BP, so I think that shud not be a great hindrance to my application and any suggestion what proofs can I provide to show she is completely dependent on me (My bro in law has also got his Australian PR) so no sons here to take care of her except my hubby can I give self declaration ? or any other proofs ? pls suggest :confused2:

>> wud I be asked to pay dependent charges @ time of grant for her too... as she will be non english speaking dependent above 18yrs :confused2:

Greatly appreciate your time  thanks !!


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

Rekha Raman said:


> Thanks for your quick response and valuble info
> 
> >> I still have time for my IELT's clearance, so I will immediately apply for their passport, as you said no point in waiting
> 
> ...


I am not sure about the document part as I haven't undergone that process. Let others comment.

I think yes you have to pay for her English part or else take time and improve her English and ask her to appear for IELTS. If not you have to pay the 2nd instalment


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> I am not sure about the document part as I haven't undergone that process. Let others comment.
> 
> I think yes you have to pay for her English part or else take time and improve her English and ask her to appear for IELTS. If not you have to pay the 2nd instalment


Improving her English and IELT's not possible , then I might as well wait for my PR and then apply an dependent visa later .. anyways I am paying

Any more suggestion welcome !


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

Rekha Raman said:


> Improving her English and IELT's not possible , then I might as well wait for my PR and then apply an dependent visa later .. anyways I am paying
> 
> Any more suggestion welcome !


Ok. Not sure what are the rules for dependent visa. If there is a waiver of English language ability requirements for senior citizen it will be great I think.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> Ok. Not sure what are the rules for dependent visa. If there is a waiver of English language ability requirements for senior citizen it will be great I think.


That leads to one more query, I am not claiming points for my partner (hubby), but does he still have to take IELTS, if yes how many points does he have to score and if he is not taking IELT's do I have to pay dependent fees for my partner after the grant ? :confused2:

 too many question..


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

Rekha Raman said:


> That leads to one more query, I am not claiming points for my partner (hubby), but does he still have to take IELTS, if yes how many points does he have to score and if he is not taking IELT's do I have to pay dependent fees for my partner after the grant ? :confused2:
> 
> too many question..


your partner should get 4.5 overall or else submit a letter from college he studied that the medium of instruction is English or check carefully in his semester marksheet or consolidated mark sheet or his transfer certificate from his college...somewhere Medium of Instruction might be mentioned but unnoticed by you.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> your partner should get 4.5 overall or else submit a letter from college he studied that the medium of instruction is English or check carefully in his semester marksheet or consolidated mark sheet or his transfer certificate from his college...somewhere Medium of Instruction might be mentioned but unnoticed by you.


one last qn  (hope as of now)

My hubby is an undergraduate (completed schooling only), how to go about it.. if he takes IELT's & score 4.5 is it sufficient or does he have to be graduate in any case.. his medium of education in school was english will it help ?


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

Rekha Raman said:


> one last qn  (hope as of now)
> 
> My hubby is an undergraduate (completed schooling only), how to go about it.. if he takes IELT's & score 4.5 is it sufficient or does he have to be graduate in any case.. his medium of education in school was english will it help ?


getting overall 4.5 is very very easy. go for it.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> getting overall 4.5 is very very easy. go for it.


yes better then paying thousands of $ 

I was chking visa site, there its mentioned as 

Charge Type Charge Amount 
1st instalment $2960 
2nd instalment $4110 

See: Skilled - Independent (Migrant) visa (subclass 175)


Skilled - Sponsored (Migrant) visa (subclass 176)
Charge Type Charge Amount 
1st instalment $2960 
2nd instalment $4110 

what is this $41110 second instalment  any idea ..


----------



## mansin (Mar 1, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> yes better then paying thousands of $
> 
> I was chking visa site, there its mentioned as
> 
> ...


Second installment has to be paid if the functional knowledge for the dependent (4.5 IELTS) in English is not shown. 

Otherwise it is only the 1st installment.


----------



## mansin (Mar 1, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> yes better then paying thousands of $
> 
> I was chking visa site, there its mentioned as
> 
> ...


Second installment has to be paid if the functional knowledge for the dependent (4.5 IELTS) in English is not shown. 

Otherwise it is only the 1st installment.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

mansin said:


> Second installment has to be paid if the functional knowledge for the dependent (4.5 IELTS) in English is not shown.
> 
> Otherwise it is only the 1st installment.



Hey thanks for your reply Mansin, it wud be great if u can answer my qn too..

for non english speaking dependent $4110 :jaw:... does it also apply for partner too, I mean no IELT's and academics proofs then after grant need to pay $ 4110... :faint:


----------



## mansin (Mar 1, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hey thanks for your reply Mansin, it wud be great if u can answer my qn too..
> 
> for non english speaking dependent $4110 :jaw:... does it also apply for partner too, I mean no IELT's and academics proofs then after grant need to pay $ 4110... :faint:


yes, since spouse would be a dependent.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hey thanks for your reply Mansin, it wud be great if u can answer my qn too..
> 
> for non english speaking dependent $4110 :jaw:... does it also apply for partner too, I mean no IELT's and academics proofs then after grant need to pay $ 4110... :faint:


Every single dependent aged over 18 should pay $4110 as 2nd installment is my understanding. This is kind of tuition fee for the department or someone responsible to teach basic English to them.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hey thanks for your reply Mansin, it wud be great if u can answer my qn too..
> 
> for non english speaking dependent $4110 :jaw:... does it also apply for partner too, I mean no IELT's and academics proofs then after grant need to pay $ 4110... :faint:


If you cannot prove English language ability for a dependent over 18 years then you will have to pay the second installment BEFORE the grant and not after the grant. 

Good luck!!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## sstar (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi;

Rekha Raman if one goes via RPL. Do u know how to get the points for the graduation / master Degree when applying to ACS since ACS wouldn't be the right Org to judge the education?



Rekha Raman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am also an Victoria SS aspirant..
> 
> ...


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> If you cannot prove English language ability for a dependent over 18 years then you will have to pay the second installment BEFORE the grant and not after the grant.
> 
> Good luck!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Thanks Dreamus \ Coolsnake \ Mansin  for taking time to clarify my doubts... will work on my hubby's english skills here in India, its better paying for tutions in INR then AUD $ 

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

sstar said:


> Hi;
> 
> Rekha Raman if one goes via RPL. Do u know how to get the points for the graduation / master Degree when applying to ACS since ACS wouldn't be the right Org to judge the education?


Hi Sstar,

I believe points are awarded for grad \ pg by DIAC and not ACS. 

ACS is jus an assessing body to verify your work is in relation with your education, they do not award any points directly ACS only qualifies you for your nominated SOL code and validates your exp in years.

RPL is jus an alternate of ACS, for people whose education and work experience are different.. for ex. I have done my grad in economics without any computers in my curriculum but have been working in IT industry as Business Analyst from past couple of years, so I have no formal computer education I had to prove to ACS thru RPL that I am capabale and competent for BA roles if I am granted PR.

I hope this clarifies your doubt, please do let me know if you need any further info..

Rekha


----------



## sstar (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi Rekha Raman;

Yes you are right it is DIAC & not ACS that awards points for grad / PG. But to provide the points DIAC would require the degrees to be assessed by the one of the respective authorities that the qualification is as per Australian standards so that DIAC can provide you the points

Normally for IT grads ACS provides in the assessment letter that the qualification and experience are valid for the respective SOL title. But for RPL since the degree isn’t ICT; I’m not sure whether ACS themselves would say that the qualification is non-ICT but still is as per Australian standards for DIAC to give points . OR has the degree has to be separately assessed by another authority. I’m also trying to find the right procedure thought you might know that.

Please let me know once if you find the right path; I shall do the same for you.




Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Sstar,
> 
> I believe points are awarded for grad \ pg by DIAC and not ACS.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

sstar, 

I will try to anwser your qn.. hope I will get it rite..

this is what is mentioned on my ACS (RPL) assessment :

after the regular thank you for your app and blah blah...

your skills have been assessed be to suitbale for migration under 261111 (ICT BA) of the ANZSCO code, being the skilled occupation indicated that you intend to nominate for migration purposes.

your skilled emp exp has been XXXXXXXXX

Then dates of my employment and position and name of employer and country is mentioned alongwith number of months with the company.

its not mentioned as NON-ICT anywhere on the assessment letter, only number of months\years of exp I have claimed assessed as positive alongwith the ICT BA code : 261111 has been confirmed under which I can apply.. 

Sr. Expats pls confirm my understanding


----------



## sstar (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi Rekha Raman;
Thanks for the reply

Oh ok the ACS RPL assessment doesn’t talk anything about your non-ICT qualification that fine. So the ACS assessment qualifies you to apply for a visa as an ICT BA. But to claim the points from DIAC for the grad / Pg the degree has to be proved to be of Australian standards. I’m not sure whether DIAC themselves would do that or one has to go to another authority. (e.g an B.Tech person can approach engineers Australia etc...)

I’m trying to find in different forums where someone who has done that. Some have also suggested that one can apply to DIAC without the assessment; some have suggested going to VETASSESS.

So from what i gather you have applied to DIAC to asses to grad / PG degrees themselves? 

If possible Could you also research & confirm this might help you as well.




Rekha Raman said:


> sstar,
> 
> I will try to anwser your qn.. hope I will get it rite..
> 
> ...


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Sstar,

I dont think after ACS we have to go for any other assessment as ACS ( for computer professionals) does complete assessment based on your academics and work experience... so technically your academics are assessed alongwith exp and your certified to be eligible for the job code you opt for... 

I am not sure if after ACS also we have to get any other assessment except IELTS to apply to DIAC..

Coolsnake, Dreamus, Anji or other sr.expats would be the rite ppl to anws ur query..


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

Rekha Raman said:


> Sstar,
> 
> I dont think after ACS we have to go for any other assessment as ACS ( for computer professionals) does complete assessment based on your academics and work experience... so technically your academics are assessed alongwith exp and your certified to be eligible for the job code you opt for...
> 
> ...


I have seen at least in this forum no one applied for any other assessment for education separately after getting +ve ACS via RPL route. so there is nothing to get scared and go ahead with your process.


----------



## sstar (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks very much Dreamaus; I feel releived that I don't have to undergo another assesment & another 12 weeks of waiitng



dreamaus said:


> I have seen at least in this forum no one applied for any other assessment for education separately after getting +ve ACS via RPL route. so there is nothing to get scared and go ahead with your process.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi,
This post is reassuring to me as my profile is also similar. I am a post-grad in management and have got a +ve assessment fro ACS. I have already applied under 175. ACS normally gives an opinion on the qualification as well if your qual is ICT related. But in our respective cases, they give an opinion only on the work exp. my RPL assessment is exactly like that of Rekha's.
So let's hope for the best. I think if you have experience of 10+ yrs like I have and also if you have shown your grad and post-grad certificate, there is no reason for DIAC to not recognise your graduation and award 15 pts.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

guys....
in which format we have to upload docs in Vic SS online app? is it pdf or just word doc format?


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

Destination Journey said:


> guys....
> in which format we have to upload docs in Vic SS online app? is it pdf or just word doc format?


Both formats are accepted.


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks...


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Sstar,
> 
> I dont think after ACS we have to go for any other assessment as ACS ( for computer professionals) does complete assessment based on your academics and work experience... so technically your academics are assessed alongwith exp and your certified to be eligible for the job code you opt for...
> 
> ...


Hi Rekha,

My situation is also similar to yours. I hold a bachelors and masters in commerce from Delhi (and a positive skill assessment from ACS for ICT-BA). Could you please confirm how many points got awarded to you by DIAC - 10/15?

Thanks


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> I have seen at least in this forum no one applied for any other assessment for education separately after getting +ve ACS via RPL route. so there is nothing to get scared and go ahead with your process.


-----------------------------


Hi, I have Q. I have a positive skill assessment from ACS (RPL route) for ICT-BA. Can I now apply for VIC SS or should I have my IELTS score with me first to apply for the same? 

Also, if VIC SS takes time to come, can I lodge my application with DIAC as 175 and later on get it converted to 176 (as I am unsure if I will get 10 or 15 points for my non IT qualifications)?

Thanks


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

karan_2891 said:


> -----------------------------
> 
> 
> Hi, I have Q. I have a positive skill assessment from ACS (RPL route) for ICT-BA. Can I now apply for VIC SS or should I have my IELTS score with me first to apply for the same?
> ...


Without IELTS Vic SS cannot be applied.

Earlier I think around 2010 175-->176 option was there but now no. You have to apply one as online and other one as paper and take the visa of whichever comes out first and withdraw the other one or else the last granted one will cancel the first granted one. point is the last granted visa will cancel all earlier issued visas.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Dreamus,

my IELT's is on 21st apr and results expected by 30th or 1st may at the most.

I want to apply to VIC SS, as earlier discussed... what my qn is can I apply to SS on like 23rd apr and let them know that I am expecting results within a wk.... would it be a prob ? :confused2: .... dont know if it is a silly qn I am trying to save couple of days ... I have set a target date as 1st or 10 of June for 176 - 175 DIAC..


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Hi Rekha,
> 
> My situation is also similar to yours. I hold a bachelors and masters in commerce from Delhi (and a positive skill assessment from ACS for ICT-BA). Could you please confirm how many points got awarded to you by DIAC - 10/15?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Karan,

My ACS assessment letter only spks of # of years of experience with different organisation I have worked with which sums up to 8 yrs exactly (though its more but only counted till date of application)... there is no mention of points anywhere in the letter..

what I am assuming is DIAC will assign points on number of years of exp and I will get 15 points when I apply for 176 / 175.. 

Dreamus \ Lifesgood appreciate your confirmation on this..

Rekha


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Karan,
> 
> My ACS assessment letter only spks of # of years of experience with different organisation I have worked with which sums up to 8 yrs exactly (though its more but only counted till date of application)... there is no mention of points anywhere in the letter..
> 
> ...


Hi Rekha,

Thanks for your response. I think my Q was unclear. What I wanted to ask is how much points were awarded by DIAC to you for education. But by reading your other post on same thread I have come to know that you are also still to apply for DIAC.. :-(

For experience, mine is about 7 Yrs and 6 months, so should get points accordingly only I guess...

Thanks


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

Rekha Raman said:


> Dreamus,
> 
> my IELT's is on 21st apr and results expected by 30th or 1st may at the most.
> 
> I want to apply to VIC SS, as earlier discussed... what my qn is can I apply to SS on like 23rd apr and let them know that I am expecting results within a wk.... would it be a prob ? :confused2: .... dont know if it is a silly qn I am trying to save couple of days ... I have set a target date as 1st or 10 of June for 176 - 175 DIAC..


bit risky i feel...what if the test results are -ve ... once applied for vic again you can apply after 6 months only. so your app will be rejected already by the time your next results come! so you end up not eligible to apply at all ...


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Hi Rekha,
> 
> Thanks for your response. I think my Q was unclear. What I wanted to ask is how much points were awarded by DIAC to you for education. But by reading your other post on same thread I have come to know that you are also still to apply for DIAC.. :-(
> 
> ...


Ys Karan I am yet to apply for DIAC.

I believe DIAC will award points as per the years of exp which is mentioned on the ACS ltr, there should not be any difference in points for RPL ACS and ACS... as ACS letter does not speak about RPL or Non ICT anywhere on the letter, moreover RPL assessment is non ICT academic in relevance with # yrs of ICT exp.. which confirms our eligibility as ICT professionals for those # of years so technically ur exp will fall under 5+ yrs and will be awarded 10 points..

This is an assumption only, it wud be great if one of the sr.expats will confirm the same.

Thanks,
Rekha


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Ys Karan I am yet to apply for DIAC.
> 
> I believe DIAC will award points as per the years of exp which is mentioned on the ACS ltr, there should not be any difference in points for RPL ACS and ACS... as ACS letter does not speak about RPL or Non ICT anywhere on the letter, moreover RPL assessment is non ICT academic in relevance with # yrs of ICT exp.. which confirms our eligibility as ICT professionals for those # of years so technically ur exp will fall under 5+ yrs and will be awarded 10 points..
> 
> ...


Hi Rekha,

I am actually more concerned with the points that we will get for our education by DIAC? Will it be 10/15 for ICT professionals with a non IT (Commerce to be specific) degree? I am not sure if there is a similar case mentioned on the forum though I am sure there must be many..

Thanks


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Hi Rekha,
> 
> I am actually more concerned with the points that we will get for our education by DIAC? Will it be 10/15 for ICT professionals with a non IT (Commerce to be specific) degree? I am not sure if there is a similar case mentioned on the forum though I am sure there must be many..
> 
> Thanks


now you got me also thinking... I have jus re-read points awarding system of DIAC .. based on below I am assuming it doesnt make a difference what degree we have if it is ICT or any other.. its jus graduation mentioned there.. :confused2:

*(Australian or recognised overseas)*
•Offshore recognised apprenticeship
•AQFIII/IV completed in Australia
•Diploma completed in Australia
*>>>>10 points*
Bachelor degree (including a Bachelor degree with Honours or Masters)
*>>>15 points*Qualifications
PhD
*>>>20 points*


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> now you got me also thinking... I have jus re-read points awarding system of DIAC .. based on below I am assuming it doesnt make a difference what degree we have if it is ICT or any other.. its jus graduation mentioned there.. :confused2:
> 
> *(Australian or recognised overseas)*
> •Offshore recognised apprenticeship
> ...


You are right. I think it would be great if someone who has gone through such process (ICT BA + Non ICT qualifications) or moderators could comment on the same...


----------



## SSDK (Mar 1, 2012)

Guys, I am from non ICT degree and got 15 points for 12yrs experience and 15 for non IT degree...hope it helps


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

SSDK said:


> Guys, I am from non ICT degree and got 15 points for 12yrs experience and 15 for non IT degree...hope it helps


Hi, thanks for responding. May I please ask in which discipline you have your degree? Mine is in commerce..

Thanks


----------



## SSDK (Mar 1, 2012)

Mine too...I have not applied as yet because I am not in rush and waiting for Vic SS. If it is not approved then I may go for 175. Also I am going through Mara Agent.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Hi, thanks for responding. May I please ask in which discipline you have your degree? Mine is in commerce..
> 
> Thanks


I have done my bachelor of Arts (Economics as major) 

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

SSDK said:


> Guys, I am from non ICT degree and got 15 points for 12yrs experience and 15 for non IT degree...hope it helps


Hi SSDK,

Thanks for your response. 

from your last post I assume you have not yet applied to DIAC, how did you get this confirmation reg the points being awarded, jus curious 

It definately gave me more confidence that I am on right track.. with regards to points i mean.

Cheers,
Rekha


----------



## SSDK (Mar 1, 2012)

As long as you have a degree from DIAC recognized university in any discipline...should be fine. All the best


----------



## SSDK (Mar 1, 2012)

I did mention, that I am going through MARA Agent...and I am sure they are qualified enough to define the point system...hope this helps


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

SSDK said:


> As long as you have a degree from DIAC recognized university in any discipline...should be fine. All the best


Hi SSDK, Could you please tell me which ones are 'DIAC recognized universities'? Is there a list on their portal


----------



## SSDK (Mar 1, 2012)

Karan, I don't have a list but most of the national universities...are recognized by DIAC


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

SSDK said:


> Karan, I don't have a list but most of the national universities...are recognized by DIAC


Cool...that's assuring..thanks mate..


----------



## SSDK (Mar 1, 2012)

CoolSnake, did you call Vic SS today?


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

SSDK said:


> As long as you have a degree from DIAC recognized university in any discipline...should be fine. All the best


Hey thanks SSDK, now thats reassuring 

will try to look up online for recognized univ.. hope will find it

meanwhile for info sake, you mentioned MARA agent how much is the entire process costing u.. hope u dont mind sharing it.. 

Cheers,
Rekha


----------



## slexpat (Feb 13, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> hi slexpat...
> 1. Vic SS takes anywhere between 6-8 weeks to give your grant or rejections...but I have seen few got in 2 weeks also...so try your luck here...
> 2. It is upto you...but keep in mind that Vic is known for their high rejection rate as well...better to apply if your job is listed in any other state and you feel you will get a job you want there...just don't apply for sake of 176.
> 3. I had same question but most of forum members say it is moral obligation and not legal so there won't be any problem but few say it may give you problems when you apply for RRV or citizenship...
> ...


Hi DreamAus,

Today I got the positive reply from the Victoria SS  I've applied by first week of March and it is just more than 6 weeks now. Wanted to share this information for anybody who is wondering about the current processing time to Vic. Hoping to start the next steps now..


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

slexpat said:


> Hi DreamAus,
> 
> Today I got the positive reply from the Victoria SS  I've applied by first week of March and it is just more than 6 weeks now. Wanted to share this information for anybody who is wondering about the current processing time to Vic. Hoping to start the next steps now..


Congrats slexpat!! 
I also got vic SS approval today. It took me around 8 weeks.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

slexpat said:


> Hi DreamAus,
> 
> Today I got the positive reply from the Victoria SS  I've applied by first week of March and it is just more than 6 weeks now. Wanted to share this information for anybody who is wondering about the current processing time to Vic. Hoping to start the next steps now..


Good to hear the news. Today I have heard at least 7-8 successful grant news. very encouraging and keep on moving to next step of applying visa immediately. Good luck.


----------



## slexpat (Feb 13, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> Good to hear the news. Today I have heard at least 7-8 successful grant news. very encouraging and keep on moving to next step of applying visa immediately. Good luck.


Thanks DreamAus & congrats for you also! Got to know that you have got your Visa granted recently.. 

- SlExpat


----------

